
Vantablack, one of the darkest substances known - kilovoltaire
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vantablack
======
dsl
One of the most common uses [1] for Vantablack is coating satellites so they
don't reflect light in to celestial navigation [2] sensors. Of course spy
satellites are also covered in the stuff (there is even a variant that is
highly effective on visible and infrared light).

1\. [https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2017-01-13/vantablack-
wh...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2017-01-13/vantablack-where-is-it-
being-used/8175042)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_navigation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_navigation)

~~~
scarpino
But its MOST common use is for furthering the hilarious feud between Stuart
Semple and Anish Kapoor.

~~~
shdh
Semple also sells a competing product, although I'm not sure how it compares
to Vantablack.

[http://stuartsemple.com/project/black-v1-0-beta-worlds-
matte...](http://stuartsemple.com/project/black-v1-0-beta-worlds-mattest-
flattest-black-art-material/)

------
george_perez
It seems like _someone_ listened to the latest 99pi episode.
[https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/the-secret-lives-
of-c...](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/the-secret-lives-of-color/)

